# Rip : Daytona Grey



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

So had a bit of a wobble over ice silver for the tts.

Went down to the dealer,they had an a5 in Daytona grey. Looked lovely changed the colour. Five mins later dealer calls, audi have discontinued it much to the shock of the lady from the dealer, who loved it and thought the tts would look great in it.

Back I went...looked at red, not for me. The other grey is a bit greeny, already had 2 tt in phantom black, so did not want to go for that.

So have gone for scuba blue and gone are the seats with the red/orange inserts and now black seats with the silver sitching

N


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

You can still get it via audi exclusive... Will just cost 3x the price


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Nothing new about "Daytone Grey", being discontinued.
I have heard this a few times now that it is no longer available not even as a Audi exclusive colour.
I know from somebody that want to order it and they could not tell him how long it would take getting the car in that colour.


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

It's still an avaiable colour on the audi website when you configure the tts...audi need to get their website up to date


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I heard them saying the colour is so populair they can not keep up producing the ingredients for it, so they discontinued it to further notice.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Scuba Blue, Cracking colour Neil


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Good looking car, like that blue


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

davelincs said:


> Scuba Blue, Cracking colour Neil


Does look good   , I wanted the wing mirrors etc to stand out...and the icecsilver meant it did not really stand out .


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I was told it's because of the problems in Japan!
Apparently this is where some of the ingredients come from so obviously they are in very short supply now - mind you, it was a salesman that told me this! :?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

This is my Scuba Blue coupe. I had similar conncerns after ordering but Davelincs put me right


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Some how i think it's looks better then "Sepang Blue" IMHO.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks simular to my sister Shadow Blue on her Rocco GT. Great colour but it really shows up the dirt and swirlls.
But if you have it detailed and wash it frequently (unlike my sis, she take it to the local car scratch every 2 months ) it looks fantastic. 
I've seen some well looked after R32 in shadow blue and they stunning.

P.S. is it the same as VW shadow blue ?


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

That's a real shame because it's such an amazing colour, and the only one I would want for a MKII, aside from Sahara Silver. Seeing as I can't have either, I'm less inclined to consider a MKII within the next few years. :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

This looks also like Scuba Blue to me.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Daytona Grey is still a great colour, a hole of a lot RS cars are in that colour.


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

If you want a grey TT, DAKOTA Grey is not so bad.
Regards


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Bryn said:


> I was told it's because of the problems in Japan!
> Apparently this is where some of the ingredients come from so obviously they are in very short supply now - mind you, it was a salesman that told me this! :?


Sounds plausible. Just received a brochure for the new RR Evoque and inside was a colour card showing a more limited range of colours available due to problems with the paints made in Japan.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd reconsider the colour choice if I were you while you still can - I don't like that dark blue at all...sounds like you made the decision in a bit of a hurry!


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> I'd reconsider the colour choice if I were you while you still can - I don't like that dark blue at all...sounds like you made the decision in a bit of a hurry!


Thanks, but more than happy with scuba blue


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

R5T said:


> I heard them saying the colour is so populair they can not keep up producing the ingredients for it, so they discontinued it to further notice.


That really is a wise business decision :lol: something proves so popular to a customer the company stop making it - WTF? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jonny5uk (Mar 7, 2005)

Oolong grey is fairly similar to Daytona isn't is? Perhaps worth considering?

Agreed on Dakota too, saw that the other day and thought it was a great colour...


----------



## danda (Mar 10, 2011)

My dealer has said that there are problems with some colours - as there is a paint additive made in Japan that is in short supply - the manufacture of the additive is being effected by the power shortages and base material supply issues in Japan.
This is causing limited supply of paint at the factory; with certain colours being delayed. I was only interestd in scuba blue (my order) which was effected by a couple of weeks.


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

I telephoned my dealer yesterday to ask if there was a problem with Daytona Grey, as I ordered a car in that colour, he said there was no problem with my order and I should take delivery sometime in October.


----------

